# More than 8 hours with Prime Now



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

After working for 8 hours today, I was able to get another block. I forfeited it though. Looks like they lifted the limit for their event.


----------



## MattDrives (May 9, 2017)

Anyone know if we can do 12 hours a day?


----------

